# how do you compose something?



## klqdc (Mar 25, 2012)

i had a look at a music theory book a while back, the first few pages.

but am still a bit confused. sorry for the vague question, but what sort of process is composition?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Everyone works differently. When I compose something I usually come up with theme just off the top of my head, then after that I sketch out all the various possibilities of that theme to be developed and used in other ways. And after that I sort of try and conceive the layout and direction of the piece. Then I just put it all together and add the details.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Well, I usually stare at the manuscript page until something happens. That something is usually made by me. 

That was a vague answer to a vague question.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Personally I find it difficult to sit down and force notes onto a piece of paper. Usually a melody will appear in my mind during day to day actions, possibly inspired from another piece, then I write it down and expand on it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I usually get my inspiration from extra-musical things like paintings, stories, political ideas etc. I often go through a tremendous amount of planning before I actually start putting everything together.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

However wonderful the inspiration, you need a form, a structure. If you're new to this, why not start with some songs to existing lyrics and poems. They come with a predefined form. They can't be too complicated, otherwise noone will sing them. Assuming you're writing for a voice and a melody instrument to accompany, just investigate and play with the challenges of making these two instruments work together. 

Maybe it would be a good idea to study the music theory for a few years, too.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Do not tell this to the FBI, but the aliens come down and they dictate me the notes.


----------

